
How to Keep Your Siri, Alexa, and Google Assistant Voice Recordings Private - loveme
https://www.wired.com/story/keep-siri-alexa-google-assistant-recordings-private/
======
myrakle
It can't be truly private as long as the data is still on their servers.

